# Ouvrir un iBook (l'ouvrir physiquement)



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2000)

y a-t-il quelqu'un qui a réussi a ouvrir son iBook ?.. je veux l'overclocker.. et je suis incapable de sortir de mother bord de son casing.


Quelqu'un a une idée de l'outils spécial q'Apple utilise pour ouvrir les iBook ? (l'outils qui rentre dans les deux petits trous sous l'ordinateur .. proche des la batterie)


----------



## Number One (12 Décembre 2000)

Je crois que tu parles de ça (merci PommeA pour l'image et désolé pour la taille !) :







Apparement, il faut être revendeur agréé pour en avoir un

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Number One (12 Décembre 2000)

Pour d'autres photos :

http://www.pommea.com/action.lasso?-database=PAtextes.fmp3&-layout=textes&-noResultsError=/humeur/humeur.lasso&-anyerror=/humeur/humeur.lasso&-response=/humeur/humeur.lasso&-  sortfield=create_date&-sortorder=descending&-sortfield=create_time&-sortorder=descending&-operator=eq&deleted=no&-operator=eq&index=2459&-operator=eq&c_hum=yes&-search]Merci PommeA !

Lasso c'est bien beau, mais question URL, ça devient grâve    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


[Ce message a été modifié par Number One (edited 11 Décembre 2000).]


----------



## Number One (12 Décembre 2000)

Bon ben, le lien est trop longcopiez-collez-le, ça serras plus simple
http://www.pommea.com/action.lasso?-database=PAtextes.fmp3&-layout=textes&-noResultsError=/humeur/humeur.lasso&-anyerror=/humeur/humeur.lasso&-response=/humeur/humeur.lasso&-   sortfield=create_date&-sortorder=descending&-sortfield=create_time&-sortorder=descending&-operator=eq&deleted=no&-operator=eq&index=2459&-operator=eq&c_hum=yes&-search

Décidement Lasso

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !

[Ce message a été modifié par Number One (edited 11 Décembre 2000).]


----------



## Jeko (12 Décembre 2000)

Il me semble que hete parlait d'un iBook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur le seul que j'ai essayé d'ouvrir j'ai cassé la nappe qui va au Trakpad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 depuis j'ai une souris externe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel m... à ouvrir ce truc


----------



## Number One (12 Décembre 2000)

Je sais qu'il parlait d'un iBookmais c'est la même chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2000)

en passant.. je travaille dans un magazin revendeur MAC... et c'est moi le tech (enfin.. je suis a mes début.. mais j'aprend vite hehe) et..  malheureuselement je n'ai pas l'outils en question..  je vais voir si je peux me le commander de chez apple can

tk.. faut-il absolument cette outils ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2000)

Tu as meilleur temps de ne pas trop toucher ton iBook, le démonter est plus facile que de le remonter. Si, par la suite, tu as un problême et que tu fait appel à un technicien et qu'il remarque que tu la déjà ouvert, il peut te retirer la garantie.
PS: comme il l'a dit, fait gaffe aux cicuits intégré (nappe très finnes et transparentes) elles sont très fragiles.


----------



## Jeko (14 Décembre 2000)

Pas besoin du "Torx de la mort qui tue"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un simple jeu de tournevis torx suffit pour démonter (presque) tout les Mac.


----------



## gribouille (21 Décembre 2000)

...une perceuse à percussion aussi ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2000)

oui mais ! les torks ne sont pas visible dans les 2 petits trous sous le iBook !.. ce sont ces deux petit machin la qui retiennent le tout :-/


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2001)

Arf mdr, non mais vous mélangez un peu les choses là Un iBook c est bourré de clipe, les vis sont du torks standard et tu peux tout peter en l ouvrant brusquement,... Le tourevis la mort qui tue est utiliser uniquement sur les WallStreet qui a des pas de vis tres sensibles,... Bref

++


----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2001)

... avec un ouvre-boites peut-être


----------



## JediMac (6 Janvier 2001)

LO,

je ne sais pas si tu es parvenu à ouvrir ton ibook, en tout cas il semble qu'ici il ait réussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------

